# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndihme: Punim seminarik :/

## meti.ages

Pershendetje te gjith shqiptareve anemban !!!

   Me nevojitet nje punim seminarik per Fakulltet un kam hy henez tash jam shum mbrapa me msimet por me kan dhen per detyr qe ta kr ket punim seminarik, un skam 2 lidhje se si behet edhe skam material,, a mundet ndonjeri prej juve mem ndihmue ? ndoshta ka dikush prej juve material te gatshem ? Tema eshte Platoni . FLM per te gjithe qe moret koh me lexu  :buzeqeshje:  klm

----------


## mia@

Te gatshem s'te ndihmon njeri por hidhi nje sy ketyre.  Jane ne Anglisht.
http://www.egs.edu/library/plato/
http://www.allaboutphilosophy.org/gr...pher-plato.htm
http://www.allaboutphilosophy.org/gr...pher-plato.htm
http://www.jw.org/en/publications/ma...k-philosopher/

Kjo e fundit eshte shqip.
http://www.watson.org/~leigh/philo.html

----------

meti.ages (20-11-2013)

----------


## meti.ages

> Te gatshem s'te ndihmon njeri por hidhi nje sy ketyre.  Jane ne Anglisht.
> http://www.egs.edu/library/plato/
> http://www.allaboutphilosophy.org/gr...pher-plato.htm
> http://www.allaboutphilosophy.org/gr...pher-plato.htm
> http://www.jw.org/en/publications/ma...k-philosopher/
> 
> Kjo e fundit eshte shqip.
> http://www.watson.org/~leigh/philo.html


hmm flm prej teje te gjith faqet e paskan temen e njejt dhe shum pak reth tiii :/ edh ajo e fundit anglisht esht ska shqip nejse flm shum prej teje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> hmm flm prej teje te gjith faqet e paskan temen e njejt dhe shum pak reth tiii :/ edh ajo e fundit anglisht esht ska shqip nejse flm shum prej teje


Kjo eshte shqip.
http://www.syri3.com/index.php?id_kat=17&shkrimi=486
Mjafton te googlosh dhe do gjesh me shume info. Aq i gjeta vetem duke googluar emrin e tij. Provo te shkruash dicka me specifike si psh Plato's Philosophy, etj. 
Ke dhe kete shkrimin tjeter. 
http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/plato/

Sa faqe e ke detyren?

----------


## meti.ages

minimum 10 faqe :/

----------


## zANë

Shife pak kete....Ske bere asnjeher punim seminarik?

http://www.scribd.com/doc/124360258/...sis-te-Platoni

Per kur e ke?

----------

meti.ages (20-11-2013)

----------


## meti.ages

> Shife pak kete....Ske bere asnjeher punim seminarik?
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/124360258/...sis-te-Platoni
> 
> Per kur e ke?


qeto e gjeta dhe un por sbesoj se do me kryn punse kjo temm esh per teorite e jo per biografin  :i ngrysur:  un  asniher skam baa jam viti par ne Fakultet privat dje ishte dita jem e par po profesorit spi intereson punimin e kma per javen e ardhshme :/

----------


## broken_smile

thuaj profesorit qe te ka dhene nje detyre pa vlere. c'jane keto profesora koti aman...zor i madh te besh copy-paste...

----------

meti.ages (20-11-2013)

----------


## meti.ages

> thuaj profesorit qe te ka dhene nje detyre pa vlere. c'jane keto profesora koti aman...zor i madh te besh copy-paste...


i thash or qun, i tregova qe jam i ri aty spi intereson atyna vazhdova me kundershtime me nxori jasht :/

----------


## broken_smile

> i thash or qun, i tregova qe jam i ri aty spi intereson atyna vazhdova me kundershtime me nxori jasht :/


edhe ti mos i dorezo gje. pune e madhe se te nxorri jashte...

----------


## zANë

> qeto e gjeta dhe un por sbesoj se do me kryn punse kjo temm esh per teorite e jo per biografin  un  asniher skam baa jam viti par ne Fakultet privat dje ishte dita jem e par po profesorit spi intereson punimin e kma per javen e ardhshme :/


Ka pune puna...

Ti se pari meso si punohet nje punim seminarik,sepse ka rregulla te cilat duhet te rrespektohen.Pastaj sa per material duhet te bazohesh ne literatura te ndryshe dhe se paku duhen te jene 5 burime.
Ajo forma qe pe,psh.eshte forma te cilen ti e dorzon,qe i ngelet profesorit,por per ta prenzantuar duhet ta besh ne PowerPoint
Ja disa udhezime



> • Shkrimet duhet të kenë hyrje të qartë, pjesën kryesore dhe 
> përfundim. 
> • Citimi duhet të bëhet sipas kësaj metode: fusnotat në fund të faqes 
> dhe literatura e shfrytëzuar në fund të shkrimit. 
> • Literatura duhet cituar sipas kësaj rënditje: 
> o Emri i autorit, inicialet e emrit të dytë ( nëse ka) dhe mbiemri, i 
> ndjekur nga një presje. 
> o Titulli i librit, i nënvizuar dhe i shkruar me fontin Times New 
> Roman –Italic, (artikujt me fontin Italic). 
> ...

----------


## mia@

Shume faqe ju paskan dhene si per vit te pare. Ketu te ne ( varet nga  shkolla gjithsesi) minimumin e kane te 5 faqe vitin e pare.  
Pike se pari bej nje outline. Si i thone ne shqip?


.Ne  Outline mund te perfshihen pak a shume keto pyetje. :

-Kush eshte Platoni( shkurt)
-Filozofia e Platonit. Ku bazohet filozofia e tij
-Pikepamje te ndryshme rreth teorise se Platonit.
Kundershtar
Perkrahes. 
.......
-Konkluzioni me fjalet e tua.  
Kjo do te ndihmoje te perqendrohesh,  fokusoshesh dhe fillosh detyren hap pas hapi. 


Gjithsesi problemi yt eshte se jo se nuk ke material por as nuk di si te besh nje punim. Mblidh material rreth teorise se tij si fillim. Kerko libra.  Cik e veshtire po filloje avash-avash. Nuk te jep dot njeri punim te gatshem.

Ja nje shkrim ne Anglisht qe te tregon se si behet nje pune kerkimore. 
http://www.su.edu/writingaresearchpaper.pdf

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ka nji liber te plutarkut te perkthyer ne shqip, jete te njerzve te shquar te lashtesise,  aty flitet shume per platonin.

Dhe jeten e tij.

Ishte I dexhenerum, sipas konceptit konzervator,

Ose I dites sipas konceptit te sotem.

Perdor te studentet per orxhira.

----------

meti.ages (20-11-2013)

----------


## meti.ages

Ju faleminderoj te gjitheve qe me dhat kshilla e mi tregut regullat do mundohem ta bej vet, me ndihmuat shum skisha hiq fare njohuri se si behet  :ngerdheshje:  klm gjith   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Shume faqe ju paskan dhene si per vit te pare. Ketu te ne ( varet nga shkolla gjithsesi) minimumin e kane se 5 faqe vitin e pare.
> Pike se pari bej nje outline. Si i thone ne shqip?
> 
> 
> .Ne Outline mund te perfshihen pak a shume keto pyetje. :
> 
> -Kush eshte Platoni( shkurt)
> -Filozofia e Platonit. Ku bazohet filozofia e tij
> -Pikepamje te ndryshme rreth teorise se Platonit.
> ...



aman o Mia, hap nje liber filozofie te kapitulli qe i dedikohet Platonit dhe kopjoje. shto edhe nja dy fjale te tua sa per shenje. ja mbaroi punimi...po c'vlere ka kjo se..? mire do ishte qe subjekti i temes te ishte mbi dicka me specifike, ndoshta edhe e diskutuar ne klase, pse jo edhe e analizuar nga filozofe te ndryshem, duke nxjerr ne pah nepermjet punimit te perbashketat dhe te kundertat... por keshtu si eshte e dhene tema, fol per Platonin, duket me shume si humbje kohe. cuni eshte ne fakultet, jo ne gjimnaz...

----------


## zANë

> Ju faleminderoj te gjitheve qe me dhat kshilla e mi tregut regullat do mundohem ta bej vet, me ndihmuat shum skisha hiq fare njohuri se si behet  klm gjith  :=)


Sigurisht qe do e besh vete....se ska per te dhen njeri te gatshem  :ngerdheshje: 

P.S.Mos e beje te parendesishem,sepse 1.ndikon ne note,2.eshte e caktuar (varesisht nga shkolla)nr se sa punime duhet ti beje studenti gjat studimeve dmth do kesh te besh me to gjat gjithe kohes,dhe mos te duket e komplikuar,se eshte shume e lehet .Suksese  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zombi

Thuaji "Profesorit" se "Platoni" nuk eshte teme seminarike. Mos e bej detyren. Shko bej ankese!

----------


## mia@

> aman o Mia, hap nje liber filozofie te kapitulli qe i dedikohet Platonit dhe kopjoje. shto edhe nja dy fjale te tua sa per shenje. ja mbaroi punimi...po c'vlere ka kjo se..? mire do ishte qe subjekti i temes te ishte mbi dicka me specifike, ndoshta edhe e diskutuar ne klase, pse jo edhe e analizuar nga filozofe te ndryshem, duke nxjerr ne pah nepermjet punimit te perbashketat dhe te kundertat... por keshtu si eshte e dhene tema, fol per Platonin, duket me shume si humbje kohe. cuni eshte ne fakultet, jo ne gjimnaz...


Kemi patur nje teme ne ti broken pak a shume keshtu. S'me kujtohet mire. Ishte shume e veshtire te shpreheshe me fjalet e tua. Imagjino jashte qe ta kontrollojne detyren online per plagarism, dhe te kthejne dhe % se sa ngjashmeri kishin fjalet, mendimet e tua me miliona  shkrime ne internet.  :ngerdheshje:  Duhet te kishte deri ne  6-8%  pasi ishin marre parasysh citimet, me duket.  Me shume konsiderohej vjedhje dhe kategorikish ngelje. 
Keta ne Shqiperi xhanem e kane me te lehte. Nuk rri e kontrollon njeri aq imtesisht. Online as behet fjjale.

P.s Mbase po te sqarohet me pedagogun ai ka per ta orientuar disi. le ti shprehi dhe mendimet tona nese mund ti hedhi ne detyre.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Kam pershtypjen se profesori, ka dashur me pa brumin e studenteve qe ka. 

Ne vend te nji seminari per serbet pllumin e mendimin filozofik te tij.

----------


## broken_smile

une them qe vete subjekti i temes nuk ka kuptim... nejse, secili e di vete fundja...

----------

